# Multiple copies of Squirrelmail



## dpalme (Feb 27, 2010)

A while back I installed a copy of SquirrelMail and it works just fine......

What I was wondering is, how do I install a second copy for another domain? I tried using the same copy but it shows the first domain names title and I would prefer to avoid that if at all possible.

Suggestions?

Is there another package I should use? 

I have dovecot installed as well.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Feb 27, 2010)

What do you mean "it shows the first domain names title"? Where? As far as I know, Squirrelmail doesn't care from which domain it's called, it will just accept a username and password and check against the local IMAP server. Just use a different VirtualHost in Apache and point it to the same Squirrelmail docroot, and you'll see a different URL in the address bar.


----------



## dpalme (Feb 27, 2010)

I guess what I was referring to was the organization name, I just took it out so that it is blank....I think that sort of solves my problem......

Although does it not use a default return address?


----------



## dpalme (Feb 27, 2010)

I just ran a test and it defaulted to a default domain name......which I really do not want happening....


----------



## DutchDaemon (Feb 27, 2010)

This has nothing to do with Squirrelmail. If you don't set your email address under Options, Squirrelmail will simply create an address using the following data: 'login @ domain name from host'.

So if you have Squirrelmail running on the physical host 'server.*fakedomain.com*', with two webmail domains under Apache called 'webmail.*fakedomain.org*' and 'webmail.*fakedomain.net*', and user 'john' logs in on either without setting _any_ email address options in Squirrelmail, his email will, by default, go out as 'john@*fakedomain.com*'. It's the default domain of the mail server, and nothing overrides it when there are no settings in Squirrelmail. Moreover, even if john does set a full email address, using one or the other webmail domain will not change it (because it's the same Squirrelmail configuration).


----------

